# jack3d won't let me sleep.



## bigcruz (Aug 15, 2011)

guys and gals I need your help. 
I work 10 hour days and my job tends to be mentally tiring and stressing. I workout after work so I need a good pre workout supplement that will give me the push I need to get a good one. I have been using Jacked for a couple of weeks and works great only thing is the shit wont let me fall asleep at night. I was taking it at 5 to workout at 6 even lowered the dosage to half a scoop but then I didnt feel it working at all. I then decided to take the full dosage just earlier in the day and even then it kept me awake. Any suggestions on a good preworkout sup that'll give me the push I need but not keep me wired all night? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 15, 2011)

It's the 1,3 dimethylamylamine (DMAA) in the jacked that is keeping you up. It is very powerfull for the 1st couple weeks, but the body gets tolerant to it very fast. You should be able to sleep fine after a few weeks. 

I would try 3-5mg of melatonin about 1 hour before you want to go to sleep for now. 

If you are still having problems sleeping and you want to try a pre-workout with everthing jacked has except the DMAA try 1.M.R. Just keep in mind that you wont come close to getting the same rush with any pre workout supp. that does not have 1,3 dimethylamylamine. 

(For me the only thing that compares is the old ECA stack, but it's banned. And bronkaid just doesn't give me that rush.)


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## TampaSRT (Aug 15, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> guys and gals I need your help.
> I work 10 hour days and my job tends to be mentally tiring and stressing. I workout after work so I need a good pre workout supplement that will give me the push I need to get a good one. I have been using Jacked for a couple of weeks and works great only thing is the shit wont let me fall asleep at night. I was taking it at 5 to workout at 6 even lowered the dosage to half a scoop but then I didnt feel it working at all. I then decided to take the full dosage just earlier in the day and even then it kept me awake. Any suggestions on a good preworkout sup that'll give me the push I need but not keep me wired all night? Thanks in advance.


I had the same problem with Jacked. A couple of alternatives are White Flood, Superpump Max and I recently picked up some neurocore. I cycle these and don't have a problem sleeping with any of them. Some will say preworkouts are a waste, but after working all day they give me the boost and focus I need to hit the iron hard. Neurocore is new, but so far it works really well.


----------



## jimm (Aug 15, 2011)

smoke a fat joint before bed


----------



## meow (Aug 15, 2011)

Sounds like you're sensitive to the DMAA . Maybe switch pwo supp to noexplode will help.


----------



## TJTJ (Aug 15, 2011)

What's wrong with coffee? At least there's a crash after so your'll clock out for sure.


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dmaa will do it. But you do get a tolerance for it. I go back and forth between a few products, jack3d being one. I'm up to 4 scoops of the shit.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 15, 2011)

I had the same problem. I wouldn't take it within 6-8 hours of sleeptime.


----------



## pawn (Aug 15, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I had the same problem. I wouldn't take it within 6-8 hours of sleeptime.



this


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 15, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I had the same problem with Jacked. A couple of alternatives are White Flood, Superpump Max and I recently picked up some neurocore. I cycle these and don't have a problem sleeping with any of them. Some will say preworkouts are a waste, but after working all day they give me the boost and focus I need to hit the iron hard. Neurocore is new, but so far it works really well.


 thanks


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 15, 2011)

jimm said:


> smoke a fat joint before bed


lol



meow said:


> Sounds like you're sensitive to the DMAA . Maybe switch pwo supp to noexplode will help.


thank you I will look into it



gymrat09091974 said:


> Dmaa will do it. But you do get a tolerance for it. I go back and forth between a few products, jack3d being one. I'm up to 4 scoops of the shit.


How long did it take you to build that tolerance? Im on my 3rd week.



Call of Ktulu said:


> I had the same problem. I wouldn't take it within 6-8 hours of sleeptime.


Yesterday I took it at 11 am..no sleep still.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 16, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> lol
> 
> 
> thank you I will look into it
> ...


 

Bro, I took jack3d tuesday and thursday for lifting, two weeks ago. I ended up screwing up my sleep cycle and ended up getting 2 hours of sleep a night for a week. Maybe try a lower dose. Most pre workouts cause you to crash after a few hours. Jack3d will cause you to level out after many hours in a concentrated/focused state for hours without the need for sleep. It's defiantely more powerful than coffee and a bit more powerful than 5 hour energy. You should workout as far away from bedtime as possible with this in your system. I work a stressful job also and sometimes take jack3d during work hours before working out and going home. That sometimes works for me. The day I usually workout I don't have the energy to workout without jack3d. Black powder as a pre workout will cause a crash after about 5 hours or so. It is a decent workout supp but I don't think anything compares to jack3d.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

take it sooner? like while your at work? or try another pre-workout like.... neurocore?


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 16, 2011)

^^this...just take it way before 5pm...


----------



## big60235 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the same issue with Jack3D but solved it with a combo of Prozac, Ambien, and Zanax. Now I sleep like a baby for 5 hours.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 16, 2011)

big60235 said:


> I have the same issue with Jack3D but solved it with a combo of Prozac, Ambien, and Zanax. Now I sleep like a baby for 5 hours.


----------



## S_walker (Aug 16, 2011)

shit i just took 3 advil pm and called my dr bitching at him that the "sonata" sleep meds he prescribed me were bunk! lol i have been taking jacked for a while now and i think it hasn't let up on me .01 %. last night i slept from 2am till 4am. i drive 2 hrs one way to work and have had many close calls. coffee doesn't do shit for me. also i get my workouts in the evenings 1+hr in gym then cardio for 3-4 miles. i'm FUCKED!!


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 16, 2011)

OP, As said above your issue is most likely with the geranium extract (1,3 dymeth) .. wayyyyy cheaper, easier, and less sleep depriving method is just getting a bottle of caffeine pills or drinking some coffee pre-workout. it will give you a good caffeine rush, plenty of energy, but wont keep you up later (especially if you're taking it at 5 or 6pm or earlier)



big60235 said:


> I have the same issue with Jack3D but solved it with a combo of Prozac, Ambien, and Zanax. Now I sleep like a baby for 5 hours.



Easy there Marshall..

And since I'm convinced that I'm in-somniac
I need these pills to be able to sleep so I take 3 naps
Just to be able to function throughout the day; let's see
That's an ambian each nap how many Valium: 3?
And that will average out to about one good hours sleep
(eminem, deja-vu)


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

Haha! You guys are too crazy. Thanks for all the suggestions imma go ahead and try another pwo


----------



## S_walker (Aug 16, 2011)

FYI, the advil pm IS working. i took it approximately one hr ago, although it could be a combination of otc sleep pills and sleep deprivation. i just want to sleep.


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 16, 2011)

The only supplement pre workout to take is NOVEM!!! Im telling you nothing beats it. Also if you are sensitive to the stimulants found in jacked, try making your own preworkout drink. It is cheaper and sometimes works better. Get some Beta alanine, creatine, and caffeine if you wish. Good luck brotha!


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

S_walker said:


> FYI, the advil pm IS working. i took it approximately one hr ago, although it could be a combination of otc sleep pills and sleep deprivation. i just want to sleep.



I feel u bro


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 16, 2011)

the_warchief said:


> The only supplement pre workout to take is NOVEM!!! Im telling you nothing beats it. Also if you are sensitive to the stimulants found in jacked, try making your own preworkout drink. It is cheaper and sometimes works better. Get some Beta alanine, creatine, and caffeine if you wish. Good luck brotha!



Thank u


----------



## S_walker (Aug 17, 2011)

ok i;m finally here. i took 4 scoops today, 2 breakfast 2 preworkout, then two zolpidem 10mg bedtime. can't feel face and verytired. facedrop into cottage chese twice. night night


----------



## bigcruz (Aug 17, 2011)

S_walker said:


> ok i;m finally here. i took 4 scoops today, 2 breakfast 2 preworkout, then two zolpidem 10mg bedtime. can't feel face and verytired. facedrop into cottage chese twice. night night



Maybe u shud stop taking it lol


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 19, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> Maybe u shud stop taking it lol



NEVER Exceed the recommendations on the Bottle. More is not always better!


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 28, 2011)

I have been getting great mental concentration from jack3d but also dry mouth symptoms. Anyone else get this?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Aug 29, 2011)

You can try swallowing x2 gravol (anit-nausant) pills about an hour before bed to help you sleep.  You can buy them over the counter, they are inexpensive and always put me to sleep if I feel wired off of coffee, energy drinks or other supplements.  I wouldn't recommend taking them indefinately since you can develop a tolerance and possible dependancy but just for the time being that your body gets use to the effects of your pre-workout supplement


----------



## darr0732 (Aug 29, 2011)

jimm said:


> smoke a fat joint before bed



That's exactly what I do..........put me to sleep every night.


----------



## t-ravie (Aug 31, 2011)

What you want is some GHblast, best sleeps of my life. 
I train at night time and used to be constantly tired because i would always have disrupted sleep. 

Now as soon as i fall asleep i dont wake until atleast 8 hours later, i swear im goin to piss the bed soon its that good, crazy ass dreams to!


----------



## nick52 (Aug 31, 2011)

black powder by mri great pump no jitters i use assault, m-5 by cellucore  makes no diference though if your taking a pre workout supp and aint putting in the work at the gym


----------



## DOBE (Sep 2, 2011)

Kava!


----------

